# New addition to the Quiver!!!



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2011)

Fischer Motive 84 in 175CM   


So, I said I was going to be frugal and wasn't going to get new skis this summer.  Even though I've been saying that, I've been researching upgrades/replacements for my aging B2s, which I've really never been happy with. 

After reading countless reviews, I had zeroed in on the Motive 84.  I think it's the perfect ski for the vast majority of the snow conditions I ski in NH as well as the type of terrain I typically ski.

Wasn't going to do it, but my year end bonus came in today at 50% higher than what I expected, so I'm treating myself.

I got an absolutely KILLER deal.  I had been eyeing them on EVO for $673 shipped with bindings, which is a great deal.  I was about to pull the trigger, but decided to PM Philpug just to get his thoughts on the skis and if knew of any better deals out there.   

He says, "Yeah, I've got some.  $559 shipped"  :beer:  

THANK YOU PHIL!!!  You da man!!!

so stoked for next season


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice!  Now all we need is snow, or you can come out here to Utah where I hiked most of yesterday in skiable snow at Alta.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Fischer Motive 84 in 175CM   He says, "Yeah, I've got some.  $559 shipped"  :beer:
> 
> THANK YOU PHIL!!!  You da man!!!
> 
> so stoked for next season



Phil is the man. He hooked me up with my Enduro's (the second pair .. lol) and he's a great host if you get out to Tahoe.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> he's a great host if you get out to Tahoe.



I hope to someday.  He extended the invite on the phone and everyone says what a blast he is to ski with.


man, can't wait to rip these things

from expertskier.com

C-Line technology makes this Fischer's most flexible big mountain carver. One of our top testers described it this way: "This ski just rips! In middle flex mode, it is a great, big mountain technical cruiser. Changed to stiff flex setting, radius became a lot smaller, the ski stiffer and superb on harder snow."

Another summed it up: "Boot loads of edge grip, plenty of energy, great versatility. A classic example of a superior Fischer build." And, simply, "Best 84 waist ever!" Our skiers found it as close as anything has come to the mythical universal ski. Ski of the Year material.

and another killer review on epicski

http://www.epicski.com/forum/thread/99308/2011-fischer-motive-84-and-motive-80-full-length-reviews


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 13, 2011)

congtraz and enjoy!


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 13, 2011)

Watea 101 in 184cm here. Debating whether to replace the Atua's or move the Dynafits over from the Watea 94 and flip it. At 178cm with a turned up tail, the Watea 94 just isn't enough ski for my bulk.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Phil is the man. He hooked me up with my Enduro's (the second pair .. lol) and he's a great host if you get out to Tahoe.



Definitely, I bought pair of skis from Phil (and Tricia too!) end of the season, had the best price around!

Congrats on the purchase DHS.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the props everyone. Make sure you look us up if you make it to Tahoe next season..or even this summer! As far as deals, if you are looking for anything, don't hesitate to PM me or Trekchick for special "Bro Pricing"..even on next years gear.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2011)

Phil

Does your shop have a Facebook page?  Something we can 'like' and help spread the word


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Phil
> 
> Does your shop have a Facebook page?  Something we can 'like' and help spread the word



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Start-Haus/204624982889536?sk=wall


----------



## Philpug (Jul 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Phil
> 
> Does your shop have a Facebook page?  Something we can 'like' and help spread the word



http://www.facebook.com/pages/Start-Haus/204624982889536


----------



## andyzee (Jul 14, 2011)

May they serve you well!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 14, 2011)

This was a ski I initially looked at, until I realized I wanted something wider.  I already havd the K2 Appache Outlaw which is 90 under foot and turned that into my everyday ski now.Buying an 84 under foot didn't make much sense since 6 millimeters is bascially nothing. 

Nice purchase and deal!  AZ Delivers once again!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 14, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> This was a ski I initially looked at, until I realized I wanted something wider.  I already havd the K2 Appache Outlaw which is 90 under foot and turned that into my everyday ski now.Buying an 84 under foot didn't make much sense since 6 millimeters is bascially nothing.
> 
> Nice purchase and deal!  AZ Delivers once again!



i've skied an 84 for the past 2 seasons, so roughly 70 days.  i found it to be great for me in all but the most extreme snow conditions.  my next purchase will probably be something wider but only because "i think" that will serve me better. i've demo'd some mid 90s and loved them.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice! And thanks for the tip on zipping Phil a message.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice score DHS!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> This was a ski I initially looked at, until I realized I wanted something wider.  I already havd the K2 Appache Outlaw which is 90 under foot and turned that into my everyday ski now.Buying an 84 under foot didn't make much sense since 6 millimeters is bascially nothing.
> 
> Nice purchase and deal!  AZ Delivers once again!



Totally understand where you're coming from.  I purchased a set of High Society Free Rides two seasons ago that are 92 underfoot and 179 in length.  I wish I had gone with something 100+ underfoot as that ski was bought primarily for deep conditions. While they are a great ski, they're not quite as beefy as I'd like for their intended purpose.  Unfortunately, the High Society's are too wide for what I want in a frontside ski.  Hence the Motive purchase.

Perhaps I should throw away Phil's phone number before I'm tempted to purchase another set of powder skis. :lol:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 15, 2011)

NEVER throw away a gear hookup's phone number...


----------



## Puck it (Jul 15, 2011)

I have been thinking about those Palmer I mentioned a few months ago for $299 built like my Monster 88's.  However I have in contact with Ski Logik and thinking about these in a 175cm.  They are 92 under foot.  I am also thinking a custom top sheet.  I was thinking of a mountain scene with the Cannon box in it. And they can stiffen it up for me to.  Cost is more then the Palmers but would be cool to have a cusotm ski.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 15, 2011)

my friend in CO knows those guys.  they make great skis,  I think they are rolling out some rockered models this year.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 15, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> my friend in CO knows those guys. they make great skis, I think they are rolling out some rockered models this year.


 

Can he get me  a deal?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll see what I can do.  It's a friend of a friend.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 15, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Thanks for the props everyone. Make sure you look us up if you make it to Tahoe next season..or even this summer! As far as deals, if you are looking for anything, don't hesitate to PM me or Trekchick for special "Bro Pricing"..even on next years gear.



Phil - Any thoughts on how the Motive 84 compares to the Watea 88 ?


----------



## bigbog (Jul 18, 2011)

Eh Hey....you grabbed that 84 DHS!...interesting ski....in that 80s-zone, 17m, with good edgegrip and will bend in multiple speed zones....
__________________________________________________________________________________________
Here was freeskier.com's entry, which usually doesn't go out of their way to Bump up a ski:

*Motive 84*










                  126/84/114  (17m)          161,168,175,182     
C-Line technology makes  this Fischer's most flexible big mountain carver. One of our top testers  described it this way: "This ski just rips! In middle flex mode, it is a  great, big mountain technical cruiser. Changed to stiff flex setting,  radius became a lot smaller, the ski stiffer and superb on harder snow."
        Another summed it up: "Boot loads of edge grip, plenty of  energy, great versatility. A classic example of a superior Fischer  build." And, simply, "Best 84 waist ever!" Our skiers found it as close  as anything has come to the mythical universal ski. Ski of the Year  material.




























clean carve: 5
      smooth drift: 4
      accurate: 5
      stability: 5
     rebound: 4
      quickness: 4
      lightness: 4
      relaxing: 4
                  Builds confidence:


----------



## Philpug (Jul 18, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Phil - Any thoughts on how the Motive 84 compares to the Watea 88 ?



With the plate and more metal in the Motive, makes it a better hard snow ski with the Watea having the edge in off piste skiing. Think of the Sportswagon vs. SUV analogy. 


DHS, your skis went out today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 18, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2011)

skis arrived :beer:

thanks again Phil


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jul 26, 2011)

\o/ congrats!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> skis arrived :beer:
> 
> thanks again Phil



Need pics.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 26, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Need pics.




Sorry, I am shy.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Sorry, I am shy.



Haha, definitely not the case.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Need pics.



I'll post up a better pic in the fall when I get them mounted.  I do like the subdued graphics.  Kinda similar to your Enduros


----------



## Madroch (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmmmm....gets the mind to thinking.  Huge fan of fischers-- have the old RX 6 and the RC WC.  Both grip hard snow like no ones business yet feel light and lively.  Need something wider....maybe the motive?  Is 84 now low-fat as opposed to mid-fat?  

Or- still contemplating a full bore GS ski for an anticipated foray into Nastar this year--the RC is pretty fast (at least compated to the RX6) - but the turn radius is pretty small (17ish I think).  

Which leads to the final comment- if I went with the motive I would have 3 fisher skis with about the same turn radius-- 16-17ish?  Not exactly a diversified quiver (save the Twisters).


----------



## Glenn (Jul 27, 2011)

Sweet skis dhs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2011)

I bought this ski with the knowledge that I probably won't be spending a lot of time in powder, bumps and trees the next three years as I'll be back in school in addition to working full time, so I'll have very little time to travel to the Northern reaches of New England.  That's a big reason I also got a pass to Gunstock for the upcoming season; time constraints.  Closest >1000 vert hill to my home.  

The Motive 84 is supposed to be fantastic on the front side, but the reviews I've read state that it offers pretty darn good versatility for skiing trees, crud and bumps.  I'm a bit skeptical of those claims as it's got a plate, but the flex seems there to do those thing.  It's replacing a 4 year old Rossi B2 that I've always thought sucked on the front side and also wish was a bit beefier for crud and conditions with under 8 inches of fresh.  I've got something 92 underfoot for deeper days, but wish I had something more around 105 for that.  

My ideal east coast quiver would be

*Bump specific ski - which I have a pretty good one in an old Rossi BX that's 70 underfoot

*Carving machine with some off piste capability.  That's what the Motive is for.

*Something around 105 underfoot with a TR in the low 20s.  Don't have, but do have the 92mm High Society FRs which are okay, not great.  They'll have to do for the next three years.

I'll be sure to post a review on the Motives once I get out on them.  Very excited to try them.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 27, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> *Something around 105 underfoot with a TR in the low 20s.  Don't have, but do have the 92mm High Society FRs which are okay, not great.  They'll have to do for the next three years.



Can work you a deal on these! ;-)
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=91377


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2011)

that is certainly a tempting deal.  I'm shocked no one has snapped those up yet.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 28, 2011)

I've got a pair of bindings fo those Gotama's that I'd also give you a sweet deal on.  I'd go cheaper than the $150 listed.  That goes for anyone that's interested.  I'll officially be "bumping" the thread 8/1.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=95045


----------



## Madroch (Sep 1, 2011)

*My first almost mid fats...*

Well, after looking at Blizz 8.1 and 8.7s, and Volkl Kendos and Elan Apex, jumped on the Motive 84 train-- have two pairs of fischers and love em--they ride on rails...also wanted something a little lighter and softer,,,,

Went longer than I am used to...hoping they are soft enough that my weight won't be an issue,,, 

Most importantly-- found em new (albetin 10/11 model) for 430 on ebay shipped.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow

liller deal!


----------



## Madroch (Sep 1, 2011)

*Psa*

Anyone looking for New (10/11 , I think) Blizz 8.1 or 8.7 mag max- the guy has em cheap-- 350 (pus 30 ship) flat (with slider)-- the ebay offering has ended and they will not be relisted soon but he might sell if you get him before 9/5 (he is travelling)- PM me if you want his ebay ID- I PMed him bc I cought the Motive listing after it ended - we negotiated and he listed them as a buy it now-- which I did.  

Either that or I've been had.. but he seems to be a regular seller...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 1, 2011)

I quit using eBay cause it seems like everyone is trying to screw the next guy


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I quit using eBay cause it seems like everyone is trying to screw the next guy



isn't that pretty much how retail works everywhere?


----------



## Madroch (Sep 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> isn't that pretty much how retail works everywhere?



I think limiting it to "retail" is being kind...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 2, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Anyone looking for New (10/11 , I think) Blizz 8.1 or 8.7 mag max- the guy has em cheap-- 350 (pus 30 ship) flat (with slider)-- the ebay offering has ended and they will not be relisted soon but he might sell if you get him before 9/5 (he is travelling)- PM me if you want his ebay ID- I PMed him bc I cought the Motive listing after it ended - we negotiated and he listed them as a buy it now-- which I did.
> 
> Either that or I've been had.. but he seems to be a regular seller...


Congrats! 
They were in my watch list, came up as re-listed and sold BIN, great deal, though to long for me at 5'7" 135lbs-140lbs:\


----------



## Madroch (Sep 2, 2011)

〽❄❅;649370 said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> They were in my watch list, came up as re-listed and sold BIN, great deal, though to long for me at 5'7" 135lbs-140lbs:\



They are a little long for me (5'9"- 150)-- but I won't be using them for hard pack/ice carving or bumps, as I have skis for both-- they will be my variable condition/spring/crud/powder/off trail ski-- so I wanted them longer than my other sets for stability.  They are also pretty soft, from what I hear, so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I quit using eBay cause it seems like everyone is trying to screw the next guy



I just rarely use it because the prices just aren't that good. I can find stuff for the same price or less without the hassle of bidding.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I just rarely use it because the prices just aren't that good. I can find stuff for the same price or less without the hassle of bidding.



i've created a few searches for stuff i "want" but don't "need". i've had some luck getting stuff cheap but i don't go crazy hunting for a deal.

i bought a car off ebay (sort of) several years ago.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 2, 2011)

I have saved searches for kid's skis- that's about it- some deals to be had, but mostly overpriced.  I  am fine with the motive deal- couldn't find anything better on the web.


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats!
Are you handing out cigars?
:beer:


----------

